# Ügyvéd viccek



## Tothzoltan44 (2014 Május 17)

- Akarja, hogy kirendeljünk önnek egy védőügyvédet? - kérdi az ügyész a vádlottól.
- Köszönöm, inkább egy jó tanút szeretnék.

- Mi a különbség egy női ügyvéd és egy vérengző pitbull között?
- ???
- A nő szája ki van rúzsozva.

A repülőn elromlik az egyik hajtómű, a pilóta rádión kéri az utasokat, hogy üljenek le, csatolják be magukat, kényszerleszállást hajtanak végre. A bejelentés után megkéri az egyik stewardesst, hogy ellenőrizze az utasokat:
- Mindenki leült, és becsatolta magát?
- Igen, már csak egy ügyvéd osztogatja a névjegykártyáját.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

A bíróságon egy bíróhoz bekopog az egyik teremszolga: 
- Bíró úr, elnézést, hogy zavarom, de meghalt az egyik ügyvéd kolléga, és a temetésére gyűjtök. Tudna erre a célra áldozni egy fontot? 
A bíró a zsebébe nyúl: 
- Mindössze egy font? Barátom, itt egy huszas, temessenek el még tizenkilencet!


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

A bíróság elnöke kérdezi a halálra ítélt rablógyilkostól: 
- Vádlott, van még valami kívánsága? 
- Csak arra kérem az elnök urat, hogy a védőügyvédemet akasszák mellém.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

Két jóbarát támasztja a pultot a kocsmában. 
- Mondd, megegyeztél már a feleségeddel a vagyonmegosztásban? 
- Hogyne, a válóperes ügyvédem mindent elintézett. 
- Na, mesélj! 
- A lakás és a gyerek a feleségemé lett, az autó az enyém, a vagyon pedig az ügyvédé.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

Az autós elütött egy gyalogost. Bíróság elé kerül az ügy. 
- Tisztelt törvényszék - áll fel a védője -, kétségkívül a gyalogosé a felelősség, hiszen védencem több mint harminc éve autózik. 
- Az semmi! - pattan fel a másik ügyvéd. - Az én ügyfelem már ötven éve jár gyalog.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

Ügyvéd kérdezi az orvost a tárgyaláson:
- Doktor, amikor elkezdte a hulla felboncolását, ellenőrizte-e a pulzust?
- Nem, ügyvéd úr. 
- Ellenőrizte a légzést? 
- Nem. 
- Ellenőrizte a vérnyomást? 
- Nem. 
- Tehát elvben lehetséges volt, hogy az áldozat még életben volt, amikor a boncolást megkezdte. 
- Nem. 
- Honnan tudhatja ilyen biztosan, doktor? 
- Mivel az agya az asztalon pihent formalinban. 
- Nem lehetséges, hogy az áldozat valahogyan mégis életben volt?
- El tudom képzelni, hogy az áldozat még életben volt és valahol ügyvédkedett.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

Az ügyvéd-dinasztina ifjú sarja leteszi ügyvédi vizsgáját. Pár nap múlva az apja átad neki egy hatalmas csomagot:
- Fiam, ezek itt a Kovács - Szabó féle birtokper iratai. Készülj fel, hétfőn te mész a tárgyalásra, és ne feledd, hogy ez a per már vagy 30 éve húzódik!
Hétfő délben diadalmas arccal, csillogó szemekkel tér haza az ifjú ügyvéd:
- Apám! Győztem! Megnyertem a pert!
- Micsoda?!
- Igen! 30 év után egyetlen ügyes húzással...
Piff-paff, az apja lekever két hatalmas pofont:
- Fiam! 30 éve élünk ebből a perből! 30 éve ezen a pénzen járunk nyaralni! És erre te megnyered?!


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

Egyszer egy férfi a tengerparton sétálva egy furcsa palackot talált. Mivel ismerte a hagyományt, kihúzta a palackból a dugót. Persze azonnal megjelent a dzsinn. 
- Mivel kiengedtél a palackból, teljesítem három kívánságodat! De van egy feltételem! 
- És mi volna az? 
- Bármi, amit kívánsz, a világ minden ügyvédjének kétszeresen lesz meg. 
- Hát, ezt még elviselem valahogy, meg aztán kit érdekel? 
- Mi az első kívánságod? 
- Mindig is szerettem volna egy tűzpiros Ferrarit! 
Abban a pillanatban ott áll előtte a Ferrari. 
- Tudnod kell, hogy a világon minden ügyvédnek két ilyen van!
- ...
- Mi a második kívánságod?
- Azt hiszem, jól jönne egymillió dollár.
Abban a pillanatban ott az egymillió dollár.
- Tudnod kell, hogy a világon minden ügyvédnek kétmilliója van!
- Mit érdekel engem, amíg itt a millió - gondolta a férfi.
- Mi hát az utolsó kívánságod?
Valahogy ki kellene szúrni az ügyvédekkel - gondolta a férfi.
- Tudod, mindig is szerettem volna felajánlani az egyik vesémet egy rászorulónak...


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

A válófélben lévő férj elmegy az ügyvédjéhez. Az ügyvéd kelletlenül fogadja, majd kínos mosollyal az arcán így szól:
- Van egy jó hírem és egy rossz hírem az ön számára. Melyiket óhajtja hallani először?
- Hát, először talán halljuk a jó hírt!
- A meghallgatások során kiderült, hogy a feleségének egy kétmillió dollárt érő kép van a tulajdonában.
- Hát ez egyszerűen remek! - lelkendezik a férj. - És mi a rossz hír?
- Az, uram - feleli az ügyvéd -, hogy az a bizonyos kép önt és a titkárnőjét ábrázolja szeretkezés közben.


----------



## Italia88 (2014 Június 2)

Minek nevezzük azt, ha egy Lada 4 ügyvéddel bezuhan a Dunába?
Pazarlásnak, mert a Lada 5 szeélyes!


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

A helybéli plébános és az ügyvéd együtt érkeznek Szent Péterhez. Szent Péter közönbösen fogadja a plébánost, és azonnal betessékeli a mennyország tömegszállására. Az ügyvédet viszont karon fogja és a legnagyobb tisztelettel vezeti egy magán luxuslakásba. A pap felháborodva panaszkodik Szent péternek, hogy ő egész életében Isten szolgája volt, és neki csak tömegszállás jut, milyen alapon kap az ügyvéd ilyen kitüntető bánásmódot. Mire Szenet Péter:
- Papokból tucatjával érkeznek a mennyországba, míg az ügyvédekből ez az első aki ide jutott.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

Az ügyvéd elmegy vadászni, lő is egy vadkacsát és az szépen le is zuhan, de beesik egy kertbe. Az ügyvéd megy a kacsájáért, azonban ott áll a kapuban a gazda, egy öreg paraszt.
- Bátyám adja már ide a kacsámat! 
- Nem adom én! Az én portámon van, így az az enyém! 
- De bátyám, a kacsát én lőtem, és mivel én vadász vagyok, így az engem illet! 
- Nem adom én! 
- Bátyám én ügyvéd vagyok, és nem akarok magával pereskedni! Adja ide a kacsámat, és már megyek is! 
- Ha maga ügyvéd, akkor döntsük el, úgy ahogy azt nálunk itt a faluban szokták, három rúgással! 
- Három rúgással, hát az meg milyen??? 
- Mindketten háromszor fenékbe rúgjuk a másikat, és aki nagyobbat rúg, azé a kacsa! 
Az ügyvéd gondolkozik egy kicsit, de az öreg kicsi is, vékony is, meg öreg is így beleegyezik. 
- Fiam, de legyél tekintettel a koromra, és legyen az enyém ez első három rúgás lehetősége! 
Beleegyezik az ügyvéd. Az öreg első rúgása után könybe lábad a szeme. 
A második rúgásnál majdnem hasra is esik, a harmadik rúgás után az orrával túrja a földet. 
- Na most én jövök bátyám! 
- Tudod mit fiam! Legyen a tiéd a kacsa!


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

- Ismerem magát, ember. Nem maga a vádlott?
- Nem, ügyvéd úr. Én a kupleráj portása vagyok....


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

A század elején az öreg paraszt felment a városi hivatalba, hogy a peres ügyét intézze. Ügyvédet - vagy ahogy akkoriban nevezték - fiskálist keresett, de a szó sehogyan sem akart az eszébe jutni. Így fordul tehát a portáshoz: 
- Én azt az embert keresem, aki pénzért hazudik!


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

Engem elítélt a bíróság élelmiszer-hamisításért... Bíró úr, ön ért a kémiához?
- Nem.
- És a szakértő úr ért a törvényekhez?
- Nem.
- Hát akkor miért kívánják tőlem, hogy én mindkettőhöz értsek?


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

A jogi egyetem záróvizsgáján az utolsó két diák izzad a kihúzott tétele felett. 
- Jöjjön kolléga! - szólítja az egyiket a professzor.
- Na kolléga... Tudja a tételt?
- Háát... Nem jut eszembe semmi. - válaszol a nebuló.
- Hát kolléga, akkor maga nem lesz kolléga.
- Professzor úr! Lehet egy ajánlatom?
- Halljuk!
- Ha fel tudok Önnek tenni egy olyan jogi jellegű kérdést, amire nem tud válaszolni, beírja az ötöst?
- Ilyen pofátlan kérés 40 éves tanári pályafutásom alatt nem volt, de lássuk!
- Rendben. Mi az ami egyben törvényes, de nem jogos, jogos de nem törvényes, és se nem törvényes, se nem jogos?
Pörögnek a kódexek, izzad a professzor úr, de nem tudja a választ.
- Rendben, megfogott, itt az ötös és takarodjon innen!
- Na, halljuk az utolsó mit produkál! - szólítja az utolsó diákot.
- Professzor úr... Én sem tudom ezt a tételt...
- Hát mi van ma itt? - fortyan fel a professzor.
- Rendben... Hallotta az előző diák által feltett kérdést?
- Hallottam - felel a diák.
- Rendben. És tudja rá a választ?
- Tudom.
- Tudja? Akkor ha megmondja, átengedem egy kettessel.
- Rendben. Szóval az, hogy a professzor úrnak van ugye egy 20 éves felesége, az törvényes, de nem jogos. Azt, hogy a feleségét az előző diák kefélgeti, az jogos, de nem törvényes. Az pedig, hogy ezért Ő most ötöst kapott, én meg kettest, az se nem törvényes, se nem jogos...


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

Egy férfi közlekedési balaesetet okoz. Ezután ügyvédhez fordul segítségért.
- Ha jól értem - mondja az ügyvéd -, azt kéne bebizonyítanunk, hogy a kerékpáros, akit elgázolt, 130 km/h-s sebességgel száguldott át a kereszteződésen, és a macska ami ekkor szaladt át az úton, akkora volt, hogy akadályozta a látást... 

A dörzsölt paraszt egy sérelme ügyében ügyvédhez fordul. Az meghallgatja, majd így szól:
- Ezt a pert megnyerjük, az száz százalék!
Az öreg erre feláll és elindul kifelé.
- De hova megy bátyám?!
- Keresek egy másik ügyvédet. Az előbb ugyanis az ellenfelem álláspontját mondtam el.

Az ügyvéd haldoklik a kórházban, és amikor egy barátja meglátogatja, éppen a Bibliát lapozgatja kétségbeesetten.
- Hát te meg mit csinálsz? -kérdezi a barát.
Mire az ügyvéd:
- Joghézagok után kutatok.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2014 Június 2)

Hát magával meg mi történt? - érdeklődik Kovács a szomszédjától, aki mankóval ballag ki a lakásból.
- Közlekedési baleset ért.
- És mankó nélkül egyáltalán nem tud járni?
- Az orvosom szerint igen. Az ügyvédem szerint nem. 

Ügyvédnél:
- Melyik a legolcsóbb szolgáltatása?
- Három kérdés 50 dollárért.
- Nem lesz ez túl sok?
- Lehetséges. Mi a harmadik kérdése? 

Egy kezdő ügyvéd a szenvedő alanya az alábbi párbeszédnek:
- Szóval maga ügyvéd. Van már valami ügye?
- Nincs.
- Szóval ügyetlen!
- Pontosabban volt már egy...
- Akkor együgyű!
- ...de aztán elvették és másnak adták.
- Tehát ügyefogyott!


----------



## k_nelli (2014 Augusztus 11)

Bár nem pont ügyvédes, de egyik kedvencem:
Vádlott a bírónál:
- De bíró úr, nem sok az az 5 év???
- Mondom KÖTÉL!!!


----------



## arizonarobbins (2014 Október 10)

- Vádlott, próbáljon végre más ember lenni!
- Én megpróbáltam bíró úr, de akkor meg három évet kaptam okirathamisításért.


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

- Bíró úr, a kirendelt védőm helyett másik ügyvédet szeretnék.
- Miért?
- Mert teljesen közömbös az ügyemben!
- Ügyvéd úr! Mi erről a véleménye?
- Tessék? Elnézést bíró úr, nem figyeltem...


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

- Miben hasonlít a kurva az ügyvédhez?
- ???
- Mindkettőt előre kell fizetni és utána könyörögni nekik, hogy mozogjanak.


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

- Tudja mi jár azért, ha hamisan tanúskodik? - kérdi a bíró a tanútól.
- Persze, hogy tudom, egy vadonatúj Mercedest ígértek érte!


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Egy ember fölkeres egy válóperes ügyvédet, és kéri, hogy segítsen neki diszkréten elválni a feleségétől.
- Természetesen vállalom - mondja az ügyvéd -, de azért árulja el nekem, mit ért diszkrét lebonyolítás alatt?
- Azt szeretném, ügyvéd úr, hogy a feleségem ne tudja meg, mert különben agyonüt...


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Egy cégnél jogtanácsost keresnek. Bemegy a jelentkező, a felvételis megkérdezi:
- Tudja, nekünk becsületes ügyvédre van szükségünk. Annak tartja magát?
- Igen. Mondok is egy példát: apám 20.000 dollárt költött a taníttatásomra, amit azonnal visszafizettem neki, amint vége lett az első peremnek.
- És mi volt az első ügye?
- Az apám beperelt a tandíjért...


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Rendőrök lekapcsolnak egy csalót, aki az örök élet tablettáit árulja. Bíróságra kerül az ügy, a bíró kérdezi:
- Vádlott, volt már büntetve ezelőtt?
- Igen bíró úr, először 1314-ben.


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Megszólal az ügyvédi iroda telefonja, szipogva felveszi a titkárnő:
- Halló, tessék? Ügyvédi iroda.
- Jó napot kívánok, Kovács ügyvédúrral szeretnék beszélni.
- Már megint maga telefonál? - zokog a titkárnő - Most mondom el ötödször magának, hogy Kovács ügyvéd urat tegnap autóbaleset érte, és meghalt.
- Tudom-tudom, de olyan jó ezt hallani!


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

- Hogy hívják a kínai ügyvédet?
- ???
- Perel Jen Be.


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Egyszer terroristák foglaltak el egy konferencia központot, ahol éppen ügyvédek tartottak kongresszust. A mintegy 500 túszt fogva tartó bűnözők vezetője félelmetes fenyegetést intézett az épületet körbevevő rendőrökhöz:
- Ha nem teljesítik a követeléseiket, minden órában szabadon engedünk egy ügyvédet...


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Ügyvéd beszámol védencének:
- Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem, melyiket mondjam először?
- A rosszat, ügyvéd úr.
- Sajnos, a laboreredmény szerint a maga vére megegyezik a gyilkosság helyszínén talált vérmintával.
- És mi a jó hír?
- Alacsony a koleszterinszintje.


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Bekopogtat a város legsikeresebb ügyvédéhez a városi lelkész adományért:
- Uram, Ön nagyon sikeres ügyvéd, szép vagyonnal. Kérem, adakozzon az egyház javára.
- Tisztelendő úr, hallott róla, hogy apám halálos beteg, és anyám összes pénze elment az ápolására?
- Nem, nem hallottam.
- És arról hallott, hogy a bátyám a háborúban elvesztette mindkét lábát, és segélyekből kell, hogy eltartsa a feleségét és mind a hat gyerekét?
- Nem hallottam.
- És azt hallotta, hogy a húgom férje meghalt egy autóbalesetben, egyetlen fillér nélkül hagyva a családját?
- Nem. Sajnálom.
- Nos, gondolja, hogy ha nekik nem adok egy fillért sem, akkor majd pont az egyháznak fogok?


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

- Egyedül vagy egy üres szobában. A szobában van egy mérgeskígyó, egy oroszlán, meg egy ügyvéd. A pisztolyodban pontosan három golyó van. Hova lősz először?
- Az ügyvédbe. Hármat.


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

- Mi a különbség egy ügyvéd és egy keselyű között?
- ???
- A keselyű megvárja, amíg meghalsz...


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Egy ügyvéd elmegy kacsára vadászni. Lő is egyet, de a kacsa beesik egy elkerített birtokra. A birtok tulajdonosa, egy öreg paraszt éppen ott kapálgat.
- Uram, legyen szíves, adja már ide azt a kacsát! - kéri az ügyvéd.
- Dehogy adom, az én földemre esett, tehát az enyém! - mondja az öreg.
- Nana! Én egy ügyvéd vagyok, velem ne szórakozzon! Ha nem adja ide, akkor úgy beperelem, hogy mindenét elveszti! - fenyegetőzik az ügyvéd.
- Várjon csak! Itt, vidéken a vitás ügyeket a "három rúgás törvénye" szerint rendezzük. Hajlandó alávetni magát?
- Az mit jelent?
- Én kezdem. Maga megfordul, én meg háromszor jó fenékbe rúgom. Ha bírja, akkor cserélünk, és maga jön. Annál az igazság, aki tovább bírja.
Az ügyvéd végigméri az öreget, és azt gondolja: "Ezt a fazont kirúgom a világból is, ennél egyszerűbben úgysem tudnám elintézni a dolgot."
Szóval, belemegy. Az öreg kezd. Nekiszalad, és egy akkorát rúg az ügyvédbe, hogy az beleremeg.
A második rúgás akkorára sikerül, hogy az ügyvéd az orrával felszántja a földet.
A harmadikra még a szeme is könnyes lesz.
Leporolja magát, és odafordul az öreghez:
- Na, forduljon meg, most én jövök!
Az öreg megpödri a bajszát:
- Jól van, feladom. Vigye a kacsáját!


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Két ügyvéd bemegy egy étterembe, leülnek, kérnek egy pohár vizet, majd kinyitják az aktatáskájukat és elővesznek egy-egy szendvicset. A pincér felháborodva mondja nekik:
- De uraim! Ez egy étterem! Itt nem ehetik a saját szendvicsüket!
A két ügyvéd egymásra néz, megvonják a vállukat, kicserélik egymás közt a szendvicseiket, majd nyugodtan elkezdenek falatozni.


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Egy fickónak szívátültetésre van szüksége. 3 lehetséges donor jön szóba.
1: Atléta: fiatal, egészséges, autóbalesetben halt meg.
2: Egy üzletember: középkorú, nemdohányzó és antialkoholista volt.
3: Egy ügyvéd, 10 évig praktizált, beteges volt, agyvérzésben halt meg.
Doki kérdezi melyiket választja?
- Az ügyvédét!
- Miért?
- Olyan szívet akarok, amit még nem használtak!


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 22)

Két barát beszélget:
- Kezdem azt hinni, hogy az ügyvédem egy kicsit pénzéhes.
- Miből gondolod?
- Kiszámlázott nekem 60 ezer forintot éjszakai műszakért, mert éjjel az én ügyemről álmodott...


----------



## akatica (2014 Október 25)

A jogi egyetem záróvizsgáján az utolsó két diák izzad a kihúzott tétele felett.
- Jöjjön kolléga! - szólítja az egyiket a professzor.
- Na kolléga... Tudja a tételt?
- Háát... Nem jut eszembe semmi. - válaszol a nebuló.
- Hát kolléga, akkor maga nem lesz kolléga.
- Professzor úr! Lehet egy ajánlatom?
- Halljuk!
- Ha fel tudok Önnek tenni egy olyan jogi jellegű kérdést, amire nem tud válaszolni, beírja az ötöst?
- Ilyen pofátlan kérés 40 éves tanári pályafutásom alatt nem volt, de lássuk!
- Rendben. Mi az ami egyben törvényes, de nem jogos, jogos de nem törvényes, és se nem törvényes, se nem jogos?
Pörögnek a kódexek, izzad a professzor úr, de nem tudja a választ.
- Rendben, megfogott, itt az ötös és takarodjon innen!
- Na, halljuk az utolsó mit produkál! - szólítja az utolsó diákot.
- Professzor úr... Én sem tudom ezt a tételt...
- Hát mi van ma itt? - fortyan fel a professzor.
- Rendben... Hallotta az előző diák által feltett kérdést?
- Hallottam - felel a diák.
- Rendben. És tudja rá a választ?
- Tudom.
- Tudja? Akkor ha megmondja, átengedem egy kettessel.
- Rendben. Szóval az, hogy a professzor úrnak van ugye egy 20 éves felesége, az törvényes, de nem jogos. Azt, hogy a feleségét az előző diák kefélgeti, az jogos, de nem törvényes. Az pedig, hogy ezért Ő most ötöst kapott, én meg kettest, az se nem törvényes, se nem jogos...


----------



## szaboimi (2015 Március 13)

Egy ügyvéd meghal, és Szent Péter elé kerül. Kérdezi tőle:
- Miért kellett ilyen fiatalon meghalnom?
- Fiatalon? - csodálkozik Szent Péter - Hiszen az ügyfeleidnek felszámolt munkaórák szerint már legalább 168 éves vagy!


----------



## TeAn (2015 Március 14)

Takács néni a bíróságon

Egy ügyvédnek sosem szabad megkérdeznie a tanút, ha nincs felkészülve a válaszra.
Egy kisvárosban zajló perben az ügyész behívta első tanúját, egy idős nagymamát. Odalépett a tanúhoz és megkérdezte tőle:
- Takács néni, ismer engem?
Mire a hölgy:
- Persze, hogy ismerlek. Gyerekkorod óta ismerlek, és mondhatom, kiábrándultam belőled.
Hazudsz, csalod a feleségedet, befolyásolod az embereket, rágalmazod őket a hátuk mögött. Nagy embernek hiszed magad, miközben annyi eszed sincs, mint egy utcaseprőnek. Igen, persze, hogy ismerlek.
Az ügyésznek tátva maradt a szája, azt sem tudta, köpjön vagy nyeljen.
Némi gondolkodás után a terem másik végébe mutatott és megkérdezte:
- Takács néni, ismeri a védőügyvédet?
- Hát persze. A védőügyvédet is gyerekkora óta ismerem. Gyenge jellem, italos természetű, senkivel sem tud normális kapcsolatot teremteni, és mint ügyvéd, egyike a legrosszabbaknak az országban. Hogy el ne felejtsem, ő is csalja a feleségét, méghozzá három nővel, az egyik a maga felesége, ügyész úr. Igen, ismerem.
A védőügyvéd sokkot kapott.
Erre a bíró magához kérette az ügyészt meg az ügyvédet, és nagyon halkan így szólt hozzájuk:
- Ha bármelyikük megkérdezi a hölgytől, hogy ismer-e engem, az esküszöm, hogy börtönben fog megrohadni!


----------



## Katickácska (2015 Május 23)

Az úton megy a legújabb és legdrágább Mercedes. Hirtelen fékeznie kell és megáll.
Néhány másodperc múlva hatalmas csattanás hallatszik az autó hátuljánál.
A Merci fedélzeti számítógépe a következő üzenetet írja ki:
"Új Plug&Play (Trabant 601S) eszköz csatlakozott. Telepíti hozzá a szoftvert?"


----------



## Asdya (2015 Október 25)

Akkor sikeres egy tárgyalás, ha mindegyik fél úgy távozik, hogy becsapva érzi magát! (Murphy)


----------



## Asdya (2015 Október 25)

Egy idős nénike bemegy az ügyvédi irodába, és közli az ügyvéddel, hogy válópert akar indítani.
- Hány éves tetszik lenni? - kérdezi az ügyvéd.
- 84.
- És a férje?
- 87.
- És mióta házasok?
- 62 éve.
- Ilyen szép hosszú házasság után ugyan miért akar elválni, kérem?
- Mert ami sok, az sok!


----------



## Asdya (2015 Október 25)

Elmegy a paraszt bácsi az ügyvédhez, mert el szeretne válni a feleségétől.
- És Ügyvéd Úr, úgy mégis, mennyiért vállalná el az ügyet?
- 150.000 Ft-ért!
- Meg van maga őrülve!? Beszéltem a vadásszal, 50-ért agyonlövi!


----------



## Asdya (2015 Október 25)

Egy betöréssel vádolt pasas mellé hivatalból rendelnek ki védőügyvédet. Az ügyvéd felkeresi zárkájában a gyanúsítottat.
- Az a gond, hogy maga nem tudott eddig alibit igazolni. Gondolkozzon el egy kicsit: biztos, hogy senki sincs, aki látta volna magát valahol a rablás idején?
A vádlott elgondolkodik, majd így felel:
- Hála istennek senki.


----------



## Asdya (2015 Október 25)

Vállalkozó üti a falat a börtönben:
- Az ügyvédemmel akarok beszélni!
- Semmi gond, de a másik falon kopogjon, az ügyvéd úr abban a cellában ül!


----------



## Asdya (2015 Október 25)

Kocsmában az egyik fickó a másiknak:
- Tegnap megtettem az első lépést a válás felé.
- Ügyvédet fogadtál?
- Nem, megnősültem.


----------



## Asdya (2015 Október 25)

Mi a különbség a jó ügyvéd és a sztárügyvéd között?
- A jó ügyvéd ismeri a törvényt. A sztárügyvéd ismeri a bírót.


----------



## Asdya (2015 Október 25)

Ügyvédet hív az öreg székely, hogy lediktálja a végrendeletét:
- A falunak adományozom azt a lovat, amelyiket a múlt héten elloptak tőlem. De ha mégis megkerülne, akkor legyen a Pista fiamé.


----------



## Asdya (2015 Október 25)

Hogy hívják a cigány ügyvédet?
- ???
- Dr. Putricelli.


----------



## Asdya (2015 Október 25)

Bemegy a kocsmába egy szőke nő, egy apáca, egy ügyvéd meg a rabbi.
A csapos felnéz: 
- Mi ez, valami vicc?


----------



## Kis Kovács (2016 Március 22)

Bekopogtat a város legsikeresebb ügyvédéhez a városi lelkész adományért:
- Uram, Ön nagyon sikeres ügyvéd, szép vagyonnal. Kérem, adakozzon az egyház javára.
- Tisztelendő úr, hallott róla, hogy apám halálos beteg, és anyám összes pénze elment az ápolására?
- Nem, nem hallottam.
- És arról hallott, hogy a bátyám a háborúban elvesztette mindkét lábát, és segélyekből kell, hogy eltartsa a feleségét és mind a hat gyerekét?
- Nem hallottam.
- És azt hallotta, hogy a húgom férje meghalt egy autóbalesetben, egyetlen fillér nélkül hagyva a családját?
- Nem. Sajnálom.
- Nos, gondolja, hogy ha nekik nem adok egy fillért sem, akkor majd pont az egyháznak fogok


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Megszólal az ügyvédi iroda telefonja, szipogva felveszi a titkárnő:
- Halló, tessék? Ügyvédi iroda.
- Jó napot kívánok, Kovács ügyvédúrral szeretnék beszélni.
- Már megint maga telefonál? - zokog a titkárnő - Most mondom el ötödször magának, hogy Kovács ügyvéd urat tegnap autóbaleset érte, és meghalt.
- Tudom-tudom, de olyan jó ezt hallani!


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

- Mit kell dobni egy folyóban fuldokló ügyvédnek?
- ???
- Az üzlettársát.


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Egy nő sorban áll a postán, amikor észreveszi, hogy előtte egy középkorú, kopaszodó férfi rengeteg, szívekkel teli képeslapra kis szivecske-bélyegzőt nyomkod, majd elővesz egy parfümös üveget, és az összes lapot egyenként befújja.
A nő nem bírja megállni szó nélkül:
- Mondja, maga mit csinál?
- Szétküldök 1000 darab Valentin-napi képeslapot azzal a szöveggel, hogy: "Találd ki, ki vagyok!"
- De miért?
- Válóperes ügyvéd vagyok.


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Egyszer terroristák foglaltak el egy konferencia központot, ahol éppen ügyvédek tartottak kongresszust. A mintegy 500 túszt fogva tartó bűnözők vezetője félelmetes fenyegetést intézett az épületet körbevevő rendőrökhöz:
- Ha nem teljesítik a követeléseiket, minden órában szabadon engedünk egy ügyvédet...


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Becsületes ügyvédet találni elég nehéz, de szerencsére a legtöbb embernek nem is ilyenek kellenek...


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Az állatkertben egy látogató csodálkozva látja, hogy az oroszlán kint fekszik a napon és a hátsó felét nyalogatja hevesen. Mivel épp ott van egy állatgondozó, megkérdi tőle:
- Mondja, ez az oroszlán mindig így tisztálkodik?
- Dehogy! - feleli a gondozó. - Csak reggel beleharapott egy ügyvédbe, és más módon nem tud megszabadulni az ízétől.


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Egy cégnél jogtanácsost keresnek. Bemegy a jelentkező, a felvételis megkérdezi:
- Tudja, nekünk becsületes ügyvédre van szükségünk. Annak tartja magát?
- Igen. Mondok is egy példát: apám 20.000 dollárt költött a taníttatásomra, amit azonnal visszafizettem neki, amint vége lett az első peremnek.
- És mi volt az első ügye?
- Az apám beperelt a tandíjért...


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Egy ügyvéd két barátjával, egy rabbival és egy hindu szent emberrel autózott vidéken, mikor a kocsijuk hirtelen lerobbant. Úgy döntöttek hogy egy parasztházban szállást kérnek éjszakára.
A gazda így szólt:
- Egy kis probléma van. Csak két üres szobám van, így egyikőjüknek kint az istállóban kell aludnia.
- Nem számít - felelte a rabbi - a népem negyven évig vándorolt a sivatagban, én is egy szerény, igénytelen ember vagyok, egy éjszakát el tudok tölteni az istállóban.
Ezzel fogta magát és kiment az istállóba, míg a másik kettő elfoglalta a szobáját. Nem sokkal később kopogás hallatszott. Az ajtót kinyitva, a gazda a rabbit látta a küszöbön.
- Mi a baj? - kérdezte tőle.
- Én nagyon hálás vagyok Önnek a szállásért, de nem alhatok az istállóban. Egy disznó van ott és a vallásom ezt egy tisztátalan állatnak tartja.
A hindu barátja beleegyezik hogy helyet cserél vele. De néhány perc múlva a jelenet megismétlődik. Kopogás hallatszik.
- Mi az megint? - tudakozódik a gazda.
A hindu magyarázza:
- Én is hálás vagyok a vendéglátásért és a segítségért, de egy tehén van az istállóban. Az én országomban ez egy szent állat és én nem alhatok az általa megszentelt földön.
Így csak az ügyvéd maradt, aki morogva és panaszkodva ugyan, de kiment az istállóba. De hamarosan újra kopogás hallatszott.
Fáradtan és bosszankodva a gazda ajtót nyit.
Odakint a tehén és a disznó állt...


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Egy betörőcsapat tévedésből betör az ügyvédek klubjába, és kirabolnak pár ügyvédet. Később megállnak egy sötét sikátorban, hogy elszámoljanak a zsákmánnyal:
- Úgy néz ki, 25 dollárt tudunk elosztani.
- Ugye mondtam - mondja a főnök - hogy vigyázzatok az ügyvédekkel. Mikor betörtünk, még 100 dollárunk volt.


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Meghal a pap és az ügyvéd, mindketten felkerülnek a Mennyországba. Míg az ügyvédet körülrajongják az angyalok, a pappal senki sem törődik.
- Halljátok, egész életemben Istent szolgáltam, talán megérdemelnék én is egy kis törődést! - mondja sértődötten.
- Ugyan, hagyd már! - válaszol az egyik angyal - Papok naponta többször is jönnek, ügyvédből viszont ez az első!


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Két barát beszélget:
- Kezdem azt hinni, hogy az ügyvédem egy kicsit pénzéhes.
- Miből gondolod?
- Kiszámlázott nekem 60 ezer forintot éjszakai műszakért, mert éjjel az én ügyömről álmodott.


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Két ügyvéd bemegy egy étterembe, leülnek, kérnek egy pohár vizet, majd kinyitják az aktatáskájukat és elővesznek egy-egy szendvicset. A pincér felháborodva mondja nekik:
- De uraim! Ez egy étterem! Itt nem ehetik a saját szendvicsüket!
A két ügyvéd egymásra néz, megvonják a vállukat, kicserélik egymás közt a szendvicseiket, majd nyugodtan elkezdenek falatozni.


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Tárgyaláson a bíró így kezdi a mondókáját:
- Sajnos egy roppant kellemetlen esettel kell kezdenem: az igazság az, hogy Kovács ügyvéd úr megpróbált engem megvesztegetni 30.000 forinttal!
Néma csend a teremben. A bíró folytatja:
- Azonban az még szomorúbb, hogy Molnár ügyvéd úr, a másik fél védője szintén megpróbált megvesztegetni 40.000 forinttal. Így aztán arra a döntésre jutottam, hogy Molnár ügyvéd úrnak visszaadok 10.000 forintot, és pártatlanul fogom tárgyalni az ügyet...


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Egyszer egy férfi a tengerparton sétálva talál egy furcsa palackot.
Mivel ismerte a hagyományt, kihúzta a palackból a dugót. Persze azonnal megjelent a Dzsinn.
- Mivel kiengedtél a palackból, teljesítem három kívánságodat! De van egy feltételem!
- Mi lenne az?
- Bármi, amit kívánsz, a világ minden ügydvédjének kétszeresen lesz meg.
- Hát ezt még elviselem, aztán meg kit érdekel.
- Mi az első kívánságod?
- Mindig is szerettem volna egy tűzpiros Ferrari-t!
Abban a pillanatban ott áll előtte a Ferrari.
- Tudnod kell hogy a világon minden ügyvédnek két ilyen van!
-...
- Mi a második kívánságod?
- Azt hiszem, jól jönne egymillió dollár.
Abban a pillanatban ott van előtte a pénz.
- Tudnod kell hogy minden ügyvédnek kétmilliója van!
- Mit érdekel engem, amíg itt a millió - gondolja a férfi.
- Mi hát az utolsó kívánságod?
- Tudod, mindig is szerettem volna felajánlani az egyik vesémet egy rászorulónak...


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Hat sebész iszogat, és arról beszélgetnek, milyenek az ideális páciensek.
Mondja az első:
- Én a művészeket szeretem a legjobban. Amikor műtét közben felvágom őket, szinte érzem a belőlük áradó sugárzást és fényt.
- Az semmi! - mondja a másik. - A legjobbak a könyvelők. Az összes belső részük pedánsan helyezkedik el és még be is van számozva!
- Ugyan már! - fanyalog a harmadik. - A könyvtárosok az ideális betegek. Minden belső szervük ABC sorrendben található.
A negyedik is megszólal:
- Személy szerint én a mérnököket kedvelem. Ők mindig megértőek, ha esetleg a műtét végén kimarad néhány alkatrész.
- Mit tudtok ti a műtétekről! - szól közbe az ötödik sebész. - Az ideális páciensek természetesen az ügyvédek! Nincs szívük, sőt gyakorlatilag csak két fontos szervük van: a fejük és a seggük - ráadásul képzeljétek, minden gond nélkül felcserélhető a kettő!


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Az ügyvéd temetésén az egyik ügyvédkolléga felfigyel egy kisebb csoportra, akik a többi meghívottól elkülönülve beszélgetnek. Odamegy hozzájuk, és megkérdi:
- Önök rokonok?
- Nem, mi mindannyian a kliensei voltunk.
- És ennyire tisztelték, hogy eljöttek leróni a kegyeletüket?
- Á nem, csak meg akarunk bizonyosodni róla, hogy tényleg meghalt...


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Ha egy bűnözőnek segítesz mikor a bűnt elköveti, akkor te tettestárs vagy. Ha utána segíted, akkor ügyvéd.


----------



## Chorax66 (2016 Június 6)

Egy ügyvédi iroda két tulajdonosa kiszemeli magának a csinos titkárnőt. Egyikük be is cserkészi, és másnap meséli társának:
- Barátom, kicsit csalódtam. A feleségem sokkal jobb.
Erre a másik is ráhajt a titkárnőre, másnap neki is sikerül. Kérdezi a társa:
- Na, milyen volt?
- Hát, öregem, igazad volt. A feleséged tényleg jobb.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Egy férfi bemegy egy régiségboltba. Sokáig nézegeti a sok szép régiséget, majd a választása egy bronz szobrocskára esik, amely egy patkányt ábrázol.
Az eladó ezekkel a szavakkal adja át neki:
- Uram, ez egy varázserővel bíró szobrocska, biztos nagyon meglepődik, ha elmesélem!
- Ugyan, ne fáradjon. Csak dísznek veszem, nem akarok varázsolni - hárítja el a vevő.
Kimegy az üzletből, és elindul hazafelé. Ahogy megy az utcán, hirtelen észreveszi, hogy egy igazi patkány követi. Befordul egy utcába, és elszörnyedve látja, hogy már egész kis csapat csapódott hozzá. Elkezd futni, és hamarosan odaér a folyópartra, mögötte egy egész patkánysereggel. Hirtelen bevillan az eszébe az eladó, meg a varázserejű szoborra vonatkozó szavai, így bedobja a folyóba a szobrot. A patkányok gondolkodás nélkül utánavetik magukat, és megfulladnak a vízben.
A férfi visszamegy a boltba.
- Uram, a patkányszobor miatt jövök. Kénytelen voltam bedobni a folyóba, mert vonzotta a patkányokat!
- Ne mondja, hogy nem figyelmeztettem! A pénzt szeretné visszakérni?
- Ugyan, dehogy! Csak szeretnék venni egy ügyvédet ábrázoló szobrocskát!


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

- Ügyvéd úr, szeretnék végrendeletet írni, de sajnos nem tudom, hgyan kell. Segítene megírni?
- Persze, hagyja csak rám az egészet!
- Nos, gondoltam, hogy Ön szeretné a legnagyobb részt, de én azért szeretném, ha a gyerekeim is kapnának egy részt az örökségből...


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Még fiatal ügyvéd voltam, épp megkaptam az irodámat, s már vártam is, kik jönnek.
Kis idő múlva az üvegajtómon keresztül emberi árnyékot vettem észre, s úgy gondoltam, az első ügyfelemre jó benyomást kell tennem, ezért felvettem a telefonkagylót és képzelt beszélgetésbe kezdtem.
Valahogy így hangzott: - Igen, Mr John, megpróbálok időt szakítani az Ön jelentéktelen kis ügyére is, csak az az igazság, nagyon elfoglalt vagyok, hisz tudja, sok az ügyfél.
Ekkor letettem a kagylót, és gondolván, hogy nagy hatással voltam első ügyfelemre, így szóltam:
- Jó napot! Kérem foglaljon helyet! Miben lehetek szolgálatára?
És a válasz:
- A telefonszerelő vagyok, mondták, hogy itt még nincs bekapcsolva a telefon!


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

A tárgyaláson az ügyész előterjeszti a vádat:
- Bűnösnek tartom a vádlottat betörés elkövetésében, mert megtalálták nála a betöréshez szükséges szerszámokat.
- Ha ez bizonyíték - szól közbe a vádlott - akkor akár házasságtöréssel is vádolhatnak!


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Két rendőr áll az út szélén és nézik, hogy egy ügyvéd megpróbál átkelni az út másik oldalára. Már majdnem sikerül, amikor érkezik egy teherautó és elgázolja. Aztán hatalmas fékezés, a kocsi visszatolat, keresztül az ügyvéden. Ez még megismétlődik néhányszor, majd végül elhajt a sofőr. Az egyik rendőr tűnődve odafordul a másikhoz:
- Te Józsi, láttál már ilyen furcsa öngyilkosságot?


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

A biológiai labor vezetője mondja a vendégének:
- Mostanában a kísérleti patkányokról áttértünk az ügyvédekre.
- Miért? - csodálkozik a vendég.
- Először is: sokkal több van belőlük. Másodszor: a laboránsok nem kötődnek hozzájuk érzelmileg. Harmadszor: van egy csomó dolog, amit a patkányok nem hajlandóak megtenni.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Egy férfi elmegy a barátjához, és látja, hogy annak autója össze-vissza van törve, fű- és fadarabok vannak mindenfelé, az eleje meg tiszta vér.
- Te meg mit csináltál? - kérdi döbbenten.
- Elütöttem egy ügyvédet - feleli az.
- Gondolom ettől véres az eleje. De mik ezek a fű meg fa maradványok rajta?
- Sajnos bemenekült a parkba.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

- Vádlott: úgy zajlott a betörés ahogyan azt az ügyvéd úr előadta?
- Hát, nem pontosan de az ő módszere sem rossz.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

A fiatal pár éppen az esküvő előtti napon szenved autóbalesetet. Mindketten meghalnak és felkerülnek a mennyekbe, Szent Péter színe elé. Megkérdik tőle, hogy lehetséges lenne-e, hogy összeházasodjanak a Mennyországban?
- Jól van, várjatok itt, gondolkodjatok el azon, tényleg szeretnétek-e házastársak lenni. Nemsokára visszajövök, ha még akkor is szeretitek egymást, akkor nem bánom.
6 hónap múlva Szent Péter végre megjelenik egy pappal az oldalán:
- Na, gyermekeim, hogyan döntöttetek?
- Még mindig szeretjük egymást, és szeretnénk összeházasodni! - mondja a fiú. - De azt azért megkérdezném, ha mégsem sikerül a házasság, ugye elválhatunk?
- Az lehetetlen! - mondja Szent Péter. - Hat hónapba telt, mire találtam itt fent egy papot! Mit gondolsz, mikorra találnék itt egy válóperes ügyvédet?


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

A repülőn elromlik az egyik hajtómű, a pilóta rádión kéri az utasokat, hogy üljenek le, csatolják be magukat, kényszerleszállást hajtanak végre. A bejelentés után megkéri az egyik stewardesst, hogy ellenőrizze az utasokat:
- Mindenki leült, és becsatolta magát?
- Igen, már csak egy ügyvéd osztogatja a névjegykártyáját.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Egy roskatag vénlány végrendeletet fogalmaztat az ügyvédjével.
90.000 dollárt letétbe helyez a temetésére és 100.000 dollárt szán annak a fiatalembernek, aki életében utoljára egy feledhetetlen hétvégével ajándékozza meg.
A nyakig adósságokban úszó fiatal ügyvéd megtárgyalja otthon a dolgot a feleségével, s bejelentkezik az idős hölgynél szombat reggelre. Vasárnap este a feleség hiába várja az urát, az ifjú férj helyett csupán egy távirat érkezik:
"Drágám, még egy hétig maradok. Mary úgy döntött, hogy mégis inkább az állam temesse majd el.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Egy férfi közlekedési balaesetet okoz, és ügyvédhez fordul segítségért.
- Ha jól értem - mondja az ügyvéd -, azt kéne bebizonyítanunk, hogy a kerékpáros akit elgázolt, 120 km/h-s sebességgel száguldott át a kereszteződésen, és a macska ami ekkor szaladt át az úton, akkora volt, hogy akadályozta a látását...


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

A NASA az első Mars-expedíciót szervezi, azonban a nehézségek miatt az űrhajósokat nem tudnák visszahozni, így elhatározzák, hogy csak egy embert küldenek. Nekiállnak hát önkéntest keresni az öngyilkos akcióra.
Jön az első jelentkező, egy mérnök:
- Én egymillió dollárt kérek cserébe, ezt az egyetemre hagynám, hogy ezzel is hozzájáruljak az emberiség fejlődéséhez!
A második jelölt egy orvos:
- Én kétmillió dollárt kérnék. Egymilliót hagynék a családomra, a másikat pedig a kórházra hagynám, hogy ezzel is segítsek az emberek szenvedését csökkenteni.
Végül, a harmadik önkéntes, egy ügyvéd:
- Én hárommillió dollárt kérek!
- Hogy-hogy hárommilliót?
- Nézzék, egymilliót adnék maguknak, egymilliót megtartanék magamnak, a harmadik millióért meg menjen a mérnök!


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Két ügyvéd az ebédszünetben leugrik az étterembe ebédelni. Már majdnem odaérnek, amikor egyikük a fejéhez kap:
- Úristen, elfelejtettem bezárni az irodánkat!
Mire a másik:
- Ugyan már, mitől félsz, hiszen mindketten itt vagyunk!


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Két ügyvéd találkozik.
- Hogy vagy? - hazudja az egyik...


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Egy kisfiú odamegy az apjához és megkérdezi:
- Apa, az ügyvedek igazat is mondanak néha?
- Persze fiam, az ügyvédek BÁRMIT képesek megtenni, csak hogy megnyerjenek egy ügyet.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

- Hány ügyvéd kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- Három. Egy áll a létra tetején, egy rázza a létrát alul, egy pedig bepereli a létra gyártóját.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Bíróúr, nem voltam részeg, csak ittas. 
- Ebben az esetben nem egy hónapra ítélem el, hanem csak harminc napra.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

- Vádlott, bűnösnek érzi magát? 
- Bocsánat, bíró úr, de még nem hallottam, mennyit tudnak a tanúk.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Az ügyvéd haldoklik a kórházban, és amikor egy barátja meglátogatja, éppen a Bibliát lapozgatja kétségbeesetten.
- Hát te meg mit csinálsz? -kérdezi a barát.
Mire az ügyvéd:
- Joghézagok után kutatok.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Az ügyvédhez becsönget a szomszédja, akinek kis élelmiszer boltja van.
- Elnézést a zavarásért, tanácsot szeretnék kérni.
- Csak tessék.
- Ki fizeti meg azt a kárt, amit egy kutya okoz?
- Természetesen a gazdája.
- Akkor legyen szíves fizetni ezer forintot, ügyvéd úr, mert a kutyája ellopott egy rúd szalámit a boltomból!
- Kérem, akkor ezt levonva összesen ötszáz forinttal jön a jogi tanácsért.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

A jövendőbeli jogász vizsgázik.
-Mi a bigámia büntetése? – kérdi tőle a bíró.
-Két anyós.


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

A mérnök meghal és a pokolra kerül. Hamarosan igen elégedetlen lesz a pokol kényelmi szolgáltatásaival, ezért fejlesztésekbe kezd. Nemsokára lesz légkondicionálás, lift és vízöblítéses vécé, és a mérnök igen nagy népszerűségre tesz szert. Egy nap az úr felhívja Sátánt telefonon és évődve kérdezi:
- Hát hogysmint mennek a dolgok odalent a Pokolban?
Sátán erre:
- Nagyszerűen. Már van légkondicionálásunk, liftünk és vízöblítéses vécénk, és a mérnök megint dolgozik valamin.
- Micsoda?! - kiált fel az úr. - Egy mérnök a pokolban? Csak tévedésből kerülhetett oda, neki nem ott kéne lennie, azonnal küldjétek fel ide!
- Szó sincs róla, jó hogy a csapatomban van, meg is tartom - így Sátán.
- Akkor beperellek - szól az úr.
Sátán felkacag:
- Igen?! és hol fogsz találni egy ügyvédet?


----------



## malta75 (2018 Július 6)

Éjszaka az irodájában dolgozik az ügyvéd, amikor belép az ördög:
- Kössünk üzletet! életed hátralevő részében megnyerhetsz minden ügyet, dőlni fog hozzád a pénz, minden ügyfeled isteníteni fog, a kollégáid számára te leszel a mintakép. Cserébe mindössze a Te, a feleséged és a gyereked lelkére van szükségem.
Az ügyvéd elgondolkodik, majd gyanakodva kérdezi:
- Oké, feladom! Hol van benne az átverés?


----------



## fuligjimmy2000 (2018 Július 18)

Vállalkozó üti a falat a börtönben:
- Az ügyvédemmel akarok beszélni!
- Semmi gond, de a másik falon kopogjon, az ügyvéd úr abban a cellában ül!


----------



## AttilaDHun64 (2019 Február 8)

How many lawyer jokes are there, anyway? Only three. The rest are true stories.

Hány ügyvéd vicc van a világon? Csak három. A többi igaz történet....


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

- Akarja, hogy kirendeljünk önnek egy védőügyvédet? - kérdi az ügyész a vádlottól.
- Köszönöm, inkább egy jó tanút szeretnék.


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

Az állatkertben egy látogató csodálkozva látja, hogy az oroszlán kint fekszik a napon és a hátsó felét nyalogatja hevesen. Mivel épp ott van egy állatgondozó, megkérdi tőle:
- Mondja, ez az oroszlán mindig így tisztálkodik?
- Dehogy! - feleli a gondozó. - Csak reggel beleharapott egy ügyvédbe, és más módon nem tud megszabadulni az ízétől.


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

Vádlott megkérdi az ügyvédjét:
- Meddig tart még ez a kellemetlen helyzet?
- Nekem tíz perc, neked tíz év!


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

- Mi a különbség az ügyvéd és a kullancs között?
- A kullancs nem szívja a véred, ha már meghaltál.


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

- Mi a különbség egy női ügyvéd és egy vérengző pitbull között?
- ???
- A nő szája ki van rúzsozva.


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

Két barát beszélget:
- Kezdem azt hinni, hogy az ügyvédem egy kicsit pénzéhes.
- Miből gondolod?
- Kiszámlázott nekem 60 ezer forintot éjszakai műszakért, mert éjjel az én ügyemről álmodott...


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

Egy cégnél jogtanácsost keresnek. Bemegy a jelentkező, a felvételis megkérdezi:
- Tudja, nekünk becsületes ügyvédre van szükségünk. Annak tartja magát?
- Igen. Mondok is egy példát: apám 20.000 dollárt költött a taníttatásomra, amit azonnal visszafizettem neki, amint vége lett az első peremnek.
- És mi volt az első ügye?
- Az apám beperelt a tandíjért...


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

z ügyvéd temetésén az egyik ügyvédkolléga felfigyel egy kisebb csoportra, akik a többi meghívottól elkülönülve beszélgetnek. Odamegy hozzájuk, és megkérdi:
- Önök rokonok?
- Nem, mi mindannyian a kliensei voltunk.
- És ennyire tisztelték, hogy eljöttek leróni a kegyeletüket?
- Á nem, csak meg akarunk bizonyosodni róla, hogy tényleg meghalt.


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

Egy nő sorban áll a postán, amikor észreveszi, hogy előtte egy középkorú, kopaszodó férfi rengeteg, szívekkel teli képeslapra kis szivecske-bélyegzőt nyomkod, majd elővesz egy parfümös üveget, és az összes lapot egyenként befújja.
A nő nem bírja megállni szó nélkül:
- Mondja, maga mit csinál?
- Szétküldök 1000 darab Valentin-napi képeslapot azzal a szöveggel, hogy: "Találd ki, ki vagyok!"
- De miért?
- Válóperes ügyvéd vagyok.


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

- Mi a különbség az ügyvéd és a keselyű között?
- A keselyű megvárja, amíg meghalsz.


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 9)

Tárgyaláson a bíró így kezdi a mondókáját:
- Sajnos egy roppant kellemetlen esettel kell kezdenem: az igazság az, hogy Kovács ügyvéd úr megpróbált engem megvesztegetni 30.000 forinttal!
Néma csend a teremben. A bíró folytatja:
- Azonban az még szomorúbb, hogy Molnár ügyvéd úr, a másik fél védője szintén megpróbált megvesztegetni 40.000 forinttal. Így aztán arra a döntésre jutottam, hogy Molnár ügyvéd úrnak visszaadok 10.000 forintot, és pártatlanul fogom tárgyalni az ügyet...


----------



## tejbe-vajba (2019 Augusztus 12)

Mielőtt egy milliomos meghalt,magához hivja barátait,a fogorvost,papot,ügyvédet,és azt mondja.Van sok pénzem,de amikor meghalok, magammal akarom vinni.Mindháromnak ad egy millió dollárt,azzal a feltétellel,hogy majd tegyék a koporsójába.
Temetés után találkoznak,és beszélgetnek.A fogorvos bevallja hogy ''_nem tettem be az összes pénzt,mert kellettek új berendesések a rendelőben,arra költöttem_".
A pap is elvett a pénzből a templom feújitására.
Az ügyvéd lebaltázta mindkettőt,háááát én vagyok itt az egyetlen becsűletes ember,én kiirtam egy csekket egy millió dollárra,és betettem a koporsóba.


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Április 15)

- Mi a különbség a jó ügyvéd és a sztárügyvéd között?
- A jó ügyvéd ismeri a törvényt. A sztárügyvéd ismeri a bírót!


----------

